# The United States of Hysteria



## numan (Mar 24, 2013)

'
People seem to ignore the importance of hysteria in American life. Of course, one can find examples of hysteria in the life of all nations, but what is peculiar about the psychology of Americans is the repeated recurrence of hysteria, and the regularity of the recurrence. I don't see how one can make sense of the American Experience without taking it into consideration.

Leaving aside the hysteria of the Terrorist Uprising of 1776, there was the hysteria associated with the Alien and Sedition Acts at the end of the 1790's. There was a revival of hysteria at the time of the War of 1812, then a period of quiescence until the election of Andrew Jackson. That repulsive demagogue initiated an almost uninterrupted period of hysteria for more than a decade: the destruction of the Bank of the United States, the first great economic depression, the ethnic cleansing and genocide of the Five Nations, the anti-foreign, anti-Catholic, anti-Mason hysteria of the Know-Nothing Party, and, of course, the Manifest Destiny hysteria that led to the Mexican-American War.

That war, with barely a pause for breath, initiated the ever-growing hysteria of the 1850's which brought on the Civil War. That war was the most useless and unnecessary war of modern times; more than two per-cent of the American population died because of the war -- about the same number and percentage of deaths in Iraq for which America bears such responsibility. If both sides, North and South, had just sat on their hands for thirty years, slavery would have ended anyway -- serfdom in Russia and slavery in Brazil were long gone by 1890, or was the United States so much more backward than Russia and Brazil that slavery would have hung on until the twentieth century? All that misery and death could have been avoided, and all the wounds and bitterness and injustice that lasted so long. But, Oh no, Americans must have their hysterical fits; by the late 1850's each side had so worked itself into a passion, so convinced itself that it was agrieved and wronged, so filled itself with righteous indignation, self-pity and intransigence that a paroxysm of gibbering, murderous rage could not be avoided.

Then there was the peace of exhaustion for thirty-odd years until the nonsense of Free Silver and "You shall not crucify Mankind upon a cross of gold" primed the pump for the "Maine Incident" and the Spanish-American War. By this time the hysteria was being much more consciously directed.

Next was the war hysteria of the First World War, the Ku Klux Klan hysteria of the early twenties, not forgetting the hysteria that led to Prohibition, which made the world safe for the Mafia and the FBI.

Take another hop and a skip to the Second World War, when hysteria made it seem perfectly acceptable to throw American citizens into concentration camps, mass-murder civilians in bombing raids, and rain atomic destruction down upon a defeated Japan.

Then there was the hysteria of the McCarthyite communist witch-hunts which fastened the oppressive Military-Industrial Complex upon the American people ever after. People should have paid attention to Eisenhower's warnings !!

Next, the coup of the Kennedy Assassination set the stage for the prolonged hysteria of the Vietnam War.

Then there was a longer than usual period of relative quiet---just constant, low-level hysteria -- until Monika Lewinski, 2000 election fraud, hysterical over-reaction to the 9-11 attacks, the Iraq War and "Homeland Security" -- in other words our present bout of general mayhem, hysteria and ever increasing totalitarian tyranny.

We still have the collapse of the dollar to look forward to, and the somewhat slower collapse of the American military. And when the six percent of the world's population which is represented by the citizens of the US find it necessary to live on six percent of the world's resources rather than the present twenty-five percent -- that should be quite adequate to fuel another round of perfectly futile hysteria.
.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello numan
Are these your words?
If you are quoting an article, please link it.
If they are original to you, that is quite the introductory post.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 24, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> People seem to ignore the importance of hysteria in American life.
> 
> [snip snip snip]
> ...



At least there are a few things to look forward to.


----------



## Samson (Mar 24, 2013)

Is this a thread about the Obama White House a week before *THE SEQUESTER* or the Obama Campaign a week before the '08 elections?


----------



## numan (Mar 24, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Hello numan
> Are these your words? ....
> 
> If they are original to you, that is quite the introductory post.


Thank you for those kind words.

"A poor thing, but mine own." · · _[That is a quote!]_

I was afraid I might offend some people of the more "patriotic" (and hysterical?) variety, so I am glad that at least one person took it in good part as a way to understand _some_ aspects (certainly not all aspects!!) of US history.
.

A British friend, who lived six months in San Francisco and then fled because he could not take it any more, called us "the Excited States of America." · · 
.


----------



## numan (Mar 30, 2013)

'
I think that the tendency of American culture to descend into hysteria takes its origin, at least in a large part, to the convulsion of insanity which initiated the cycles of  dementia which we call modern American history. I mean, of course,  what most Americans call the Revolutionary War, or the War of Independence, but which I prefer to call the *Terrorist Uprising of 1776*. 

It requires special treatment because it is the foundation of that uncritical and childish worship of the Founding Fathers which is so nauseating to a clear-minded observer of the American scene. Many Americans are like drug-addicts and alcoholics, but what they are addicted to are illusion and lies. Someday, I hope that they will Kick the Habit.

Americans suffer from recurrent hysteria, suspicion, defensiveness, and an ingrained drive to escape from facts and live in a fantasy-world. This pathology requires explanation. I suggest that this disease takes its origin from the very foundation of the Republic, and that it is the accumulated effect of a Fundamental Lie which Americans have ever taken pains to hide and deny, until it has become a festering infection touching every part of the American psyche. This Lie is that the American Revolution was a courageous overthrowing of tyranny and oppression, which founded a republic based on reason and respect for human rights. Nothing could be further from the truth. In fact, a large segment of the colonial population was swindled by a devious, unscrupulous, corrupt and traitorous cabal which, for its own selfish ends, acted against the best interests of the people and the state.

This conspiracy had two main foci of evil. In the South there was an extravagant and nearly bankrupt group of Virginia planters who wanted a break with England so that they could escape the legal debts which they had incurred in the Home Country due to their addiction to foreign luxuries. They also wanted to escape the restrictions of orderly rule, and were determined to gain exclusive control over the government of their state and the exploitation of its people and resources. The biggest landowner and real estate speculator in Virginia was George Washington. Who of you would trust the biggest wheeler-dealer in real estate in your state? Amongst his many  
shenanigans was the business coup of inducing the new federal government to buy a large chunk of malarial swamp which he owned -- as a part of the new District of Columbia!

In the North there was a sinister and corrupt group of traitors which was most prominently represented by the smuggler-kingpin of Boston, John Hancock -- the richest man in America at the time. He was a rum-runner, slave-dealer and smuggler whose counterpart in modern America  would be a Mafia don. In grade school I was taught that he wrote his signature in an enormous scrawl on the Declaration of Independence  "so that the King of England might read it without his eye-glasses."  Well, that is a fable typical of the American "educational" system!  

In fact, with his wealth he was bankrolling the rebellion, and in his vanity felt that he who pays the piper calls the tune! He was deeply grieved and offended that George Washington was chosen to lead the troops rather than himself! Amongst Hancock's many illegal and nefarious activities was the smuggling of tea from Holland into New England. The Boston Tea Party Conspiracy arose because the English had set the tax on imported tea too low! It was cheaper to buy legal tea from the East India Company than to buy Hancock's smuggled tea!  

The Mafioso of Boston was not going to stand for that! The rest is history -- the official history. Objective historians have noted that twenty-five percent of the signers of the Declaration of Independence were either smugglers themselves or were connected to the smuggling racket. The smuggling of luxury items into early America was as much a curse then as illegal-drug smuggling is today.
.


----------



## numan (Apr 1, 2013)

'
What can possibly account for the prevalence of hysteria in American society and in American history? What would drive people living in the peace and good order of Colonial society to support the Terrorists who attacked the established government and created social chaos? 

Those who actively supported the Rebellion were a small minority of  the population -- mainly the dregs of society. Their savagery and  brutality were clearly shown by their treatment of the Loyalists and of those who did not want to be involved on either side of the fracas.  

The rebels would stop at nothing. Murder, torture, the burning of homes and farms, the slaughter of domestic animals, the incitement of Indians against those who resisted their treason -- all this was commonplace. The terror was particularly bad in the South, where the  situation was little different from that created by the American government in Iraq. The large number of refugees who fled America at the time shows how intolerable the situation was. And all this horror was because of some small taxes on tea and legal documents?  Such trivialities would not even be noticed amid the depredations which the modern American government visits upon its subject population!!

The history of hysteria in the United States is fascinating and complex, but certainly a major factor all through its history has been the ignorance and miseducation of its people, and their consequent reliance for their opinions on the facile misrepresentations of the popular press.

This was  crucial in whipping up the ignorant multitude to endure the crimes of the Terrorist Uprising of 1776. The traitors would probably never have achieved any success without their control of the primitive brainwashing apparatus of their time.

Again and again throughout American history, the manipulations and lies of the press and the developing media have been crucial in driving the populace to support stupidity, crime and violence. 

And if this has been so in the past, how much more is it true now when the Brainwashing Apparatus of the nation is dominated by a handful of giant media monopolies?
.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 1, 2013)

Why pick on US history? Do you hate America that much? The US entered WW1 to stop the never ending squabbling between European countries and we had to do it again about a quarter of a century later. America tried to prevent bloodthirsty maniacs from overrunning the Korean peninsula about five years after that. America tried to save the peaceful country of Vietnam when communist maniacs tried to overrun it and the war was handled so poorly that left wing socialists and freaking cowards managed to blame America. The US was attacked on a pretty day in September and the UN authorized the US to use force to enact sanctions. The only hysteria I can detect on the horizon is the extortion scheme called global warming.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 2, 2013)

Those who supported the rebellion were actually the richest and most well educated of Americans.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 2, 2013)

Every country in the world is guilty of the things numbman attributes to the US but numbman forgets that America saved the DNA of every radical left winger in Europe in two world wars.


----------



## editec (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I certainly agree that the American Revolution was as much about what the ELITE in the Colonies wantedthan it was fighting for freedom, justice or relief from oppressive taxes.

Doubt that?

Shay's Whiskey rebellion

That started DURING the revolutionary war.

Then too let us  see what the one of the first military actions was AFTER USA was free shall we?

The Whiskey Rebellion, or Whiskey Insurrection, was a tax protest in the United States beginning in *1791*, during the presidency of George Washington.

Oh yes, those Founding Fathers..really lovers of the common man and justice for all ...(rich people)

They were basically nothing but the new bosses replacing the old bosses.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 2, 2013)

editec said:


> Well I certainly agree that the American Revolution was as much about what the ELITE in the Colonies wantedthan it was fighting for freedom, justice or relief from oppressive taxes.
> 
> Doubt that?
> 
> ...



Taxes! The new Country required money just like it does today. You really gotta laugh when the history deprived libs defend today's taxes and they whine about the Founding Fathers. The country formerly known as England taxed the Irish into starvation. Shit happens but liberals blame it all on the US.


----------



## tjvh (Apr 2, 2013)

The OP left out the Newtown hysteria...


----------



## hoosier88 (Apr 2, 2013)

*numan *- If you haven't already, you might enjoy reading Richard Hofstadter's *The Paranoid Style in American Politics *(1964).  Some of the same tone.


----------



## editec (Apr 2, 2013)

Let me see... reviewing all the boogiemen that this nation has feared in my lifetime?

I remember the Red Menace hysteria, the Blacks hysteria, the Hippies hysteria, the Feminists hysteria, The Liberals hysteria, the Immigrants and the Terrorist hysteria.

Manufactured Hysteria is a wonderful way to keep people fearful of their neighbors, isn' it?

It clearly works on a lot of folks here.


----------



## hoosier88 (Apr 2, 2013)

From OP:

"Then there was the hysteria of the McCarthyite communist witch-hunts which fastened the oppressive Military-Industrial Complex upon the American people ever after. People should have paid attention to *Eisenhower's warnings *!!

Next, the coup of the Kennedy Assassination set the stage for the *prolonged hysteria of the Vietnam War*."

(My bold)

Except that Prexy Eisenhower, despite his MIC warnings, installed the Dulles brothers @ State Dept. & DCIA - who went on a rampage of black ops & coups, with Ike's blessing.  & Ike himself chose nukes over building up conventional forces - as nukes were cheaper in a purely bugetary way, & Ike also hinted @ the possibility of using nukes whenever foriegn policy was balked by the the Communists - right up until the USSR managed to demonstrate a nuke of their own.

Vietnam was not so much hysteria as the governing system's crackup - the military, traditional MSM, organized religions, government, unions - they all subscribed to business as usual, as if that were the Spanish-American War in 1898 - right up until the VC refused to knuckle under & supporting "our" Vietnamese cost more & more $ & lives & material support.  The political costs finally overran any possible "gain" from "winning" the war - whatever that might have meant.

Interesting posts.  Welcome to the board - & your Baptism by Fire, as you've probably noticed.  "Some say the world will end in fire.  Some say in ice ..."


----------



## numan (Apr 2, 2013)

hoosier88 said:


> Except that Prexy Eisenhower, despite his MIC warnings, installed the Dulles brothers @ State Dept. & DCIA - who went on a rampage of black ops & coups, with Ike's blessing.  & Ike himself chose nukes over building up conventional forces - as nukes were cheaper in a purely bugetary way, & Ike also hinted @ the possibility of using nukes whenever foriegn policy was balked by the the Communists - right up until the USSR managed to demonstrate a nuke of their own.


Yes, Eisenhower was certainly no flaming radical, which fact makes it all the more striking that he he warned so strongly against the dangers of the Military-Industrial Complex. He was an old-school principled conservative.  Unlike modern totalitarian Neo-Conservatives like Dick Cheney, who famously claimed  that "deficits don't matter," he worked hard to keep government from wasting money -- and of course, the Military and its penumbra of running-dogs are Government-Waste Central.



> Vietnam was not so much hysteria as the governing system's crackup - the military, traditional MSM, organized religions, government, unions -- they all subscribed to business as usual, as if that were the Spanish-American War in 1898 -- right up until the VC refused to knuckle under, & supporting "our" Vietnamese cost more & more $ & lives & material support.  The political costs finally overran any possible "gain" from "winning" the war - whatever that might have meant.


You are skirting around the central problem. 
I am continually struck with wonder that most Americans are blocked by their brainwashing from asking, in relation to America's recent wars, the obvious question that is asked at any crime scene -- *cui bono* -- "who benefits."

These wars have nothing to do with "benefiting America" -- whatever _that_ may mean! -- and everything to do with war profiteers who will stop at nothing to enrich themselves and their allies by manufacturing war materiel and then destroying it (and destroying American soldiers who get in the way, or whose deaths may increase profits) so that they may manufacture more profitable military waste -- and so on, continuing the bilking and ruin of the American people and government and resources for the limited profit of a few sociopathic exploiters.

Why is it, when these criminal wars get started, that it is so hard to stop them, when it is clear that they are so harmful? Obviouslly, there are a host of vested interests who are determined to use their control and influence over government and the media in order to keep their obscene profits rolling in, no matter how much America and its people are being harmed.

For heaven's sake, people, use a little common sense! 
I continue to cling to the hope that there are a least a few Americans who can still think realistically.



> Interesting posts.  Welcome to the board - & your Baptism by Fire, as you've probably noticed.  "Some say the world will end in fire.  Some say in ice ..."


Yes, Robert Frost (along with fellow New Englander, Emily Dickinson) is my favorite American poet. Its too bad more Americans cannot escape from their brainwashing and emulate a real American like Frost, and his solid realism and good sense.
.


----------



## Bill Angel (Apr 2, 2013)

hoosier88 said:


> Except that Prexy Eisenhower, despite his MIC warnings, installed the Dulles brothers @ State Dept. & DCIA - who went on a rampage of black ops & coups, with Ike's blessing.  & Ike himself chose nukes over building up conventional forces - as nukes were cheaper in a purely bugetary way, & Ike also hinted @ the possibility of using nukes whenever foriegn policy was balked by the the Communists - right up until the USSR managed to demonstrate a nuke of their own.



You have touched on an interesting issue. Does the President need approval from Congress to use nukes? For instance, suppose a member of Al Qaeda was hiding in a refuge under a mountain in Afghanistan. Could the President instruct the CIA to eliminate him with a nuclear tipped cruise missile?


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2013)

Bill Angel said:


> hoosier88 said:
> 
> 
> > Except that Prexy Eisenhower, despite his MIC warnings, installed the Dulles brothers @ State Dept. & DCIA - who went on a rampage of black ops & coups, with Ike's blessing.  & Ike himself chose nukes over building up conventional forces - as nukes were cheaper in a purely bugetary way, & Ike also hinted @ the possibility of using nukes whenever foriegn policy was balked by the the Communists - right up until the USSR managed to demonstrate a nuke of their own.
> ...



Do you mean Before or After completing an environmental impact study to determine the effect on the Afghan Mountain Tree Toad population?


----------



## hoosier88 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bill Angel said:


> hoosier88 said:
> 
> 
> > Except that Prexy Eisenhower, despite his MIC warnings, installed the Dulles brothers @ State Dept. & DCIA - who went on a rampage of black ops & coups, with Ike's blessing.  & Ike himself chose nukes over building up conventional forces - as nukes were cheaper in a purely bugetary way, & Ike also hinted @ the possibility of using nukes whenever foriegn policy was balked by the the Communists - right up until the USSR managed to demonstrate a nuke of their own.
> ...



(My bold)

As commander-in-chief, there are probably scenarios left over from the bad old days of the Cold War confrontation with the USSR - whereby the President (or National Command Authority) could authorize nuke launches - clearly without prior consultation of Congress.  Max flight time from nuke missle launch sites in Kazakhstan, etc. was 20 minutes or so.  Boomers - ballistic missle subs - could launch from much closer, & so have correspondingly shorter flight times.  

CIA doesn't - TMK - have control of any nukes in the military force.  Those are in the keeping of Navy, Air Force.  I'm not sure that Army has any nukes deployed - there were nuke land mines, some Pershing missle rounds.  I don't know that we even have the nuke-capable cannon in the inventory anymore.  In any event, the land mines were meant to be deployed in Germany - Fulda Gap, & the two other likely tank invasion routes.  I'm not sure we've maintained them, & they would need regular refurbishing to keep them useful.  Same for the Pershing warheads.

A cruise missle - nuke or not - wouldn't do the job - for someone dug deep into a shelter in a mountain - anyway.  The Tomahawk nuke W80 warhead dials up from 5-150 kilotons - not enough to blast away a mountain.  You'd need a deep penetrator, one of the reworked 16" cannon barrels turned into a deep penetrator.  Not sure that it would need to be a nuke.

The B-2, possibly the B-1, likely the B-52H could carry the thing.  But they're v. expensive, & rare.  There's only so many 16" barrels lying about to convert to these critters.  Besides, TMK, the president doesn't order up a specific weapon to use.  He just designates a target, & normal Ops & Plans takes it from there.


----------



## numan (Apr 2, 2013)

'
*GETTING BACK TO THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD :*



editec said:


> Well I certainly agree that the American Revolution was as much about what the ELITE in the Colonies wanted than it was fighting for freedom, justice or relief from oppressive taxes.
> 
> Doubt that?
> 
> ...


There were no oppressive taxes. That is just a red herring that thoughtless people blindly believe.

You are certainly right about "new bosses replacing the old bosses" -- and, as usual in these violent, chaotic overturnings of government, the new bosses were much worse than the old bosses.

My favorite swindle by the Founding Terrorists was the one about "honoring" the debts of the Criminal Uprising of 1776.

When the Constitution was framed, The Founding Wolves came into their own as the guardians of the sheep. The looting of America began. 

The first act of pillage was enshrined in the Constitution. During the Terrorist Insurrection, and later during the period of the Articles of Confederation, the rebel regime forced people to take worthless paper money as payment for their mounting, war-profiteering debts. People knew that they had been cheated by the rebels and sold off the junk money to speculators for pennies on the dollar.  

Surprise! Surprise! The speculators turned out to be the "noble and wise Founding Fathers" and their henchmen, and they carefully wrote into the Constitution itself [Article VI, section 1] that the junk money was to be redeemed by the new federal government at full face value! What a clever scheme of double taxation! 

That will show those British oppressors!


----------



## numan (Apr 2, 2013)

'
As I mentioned on the previous page, I think that an ignorant and meretricious press -- and later, even worse and more corrupt organs of mass media brainwashing -- have played a great part in making Americans unusually prone to hysteria and paranoia.

_Consider the words of the great writer, Alexis de Tocqueville, in his pioneering work analyzing the early American society, *Democracy in America*, [1830] :_


"I shall not deny that in democratic countries newspapers frequently lead the citizens to launch together into very ill-digested schemes....
 I confess that I do not entertain that firm and complete attachment to the liberty of the press which is wont to be excited by things that are supremely good in their very nature. I approve of it from a consideration more of the evils it prevents than of the advantages it ensures....

"Many persons in France think that the violence of the press originates in the instability of the social state, in our political passions and the general feeling of uneasiness that consequently prevails; and it is therefore supposed that as soon as society has resumed a certain degree of composure, the press will abandon its present vehemence. For my own part, I would willingly attribute to these causes the extraordinary ascendancy which the press has acquired over the nation; but I do not think that they exercise much influence on its language. The periodical press appears to me to have passions and instincts of its own, independent of the circumstances in which it is placed; and the present condition of America corroborates this opinion.

"America is perhaps, at this moment, the country of the whole world that contains the fewest germs of revolution; *but the press is not less destructive in its principles there than in France, and it displays the same violence without the same reasons for indignation*. In America as in France it constitutes a singular power, so strangely composed of mingled good and evil....

"The journalists of the United States are generally in a very humble position, with a scanty education and a vulgar turn of mind....The characteristics of the American journalist consist in an open and coarse appeal to the passions of his readers; he abandons principles to assail the characters of individuals, to track them into private life and disclose all their weaknesses and vices.
Nothing can be more deplorable than this abuse of the powers of thought....

"When many organs of the press adopt the same line of conduct, their influence in the long run becomes irresistible, and public opinion, perpetually assailed from the same side, eventually yields to the attack....THE OPINIONS established in the United States under the influence of the liberty of the press are frequently more firmly rooted than those which are formed elsewhere under the sanction of a censor....

"IN the United States democracy perpetually brings new men to the conduct of public affairs, and *the administration consequently seldom preserves consistency or order in its measures*. But the general principles of the government are more stable and the chief opinions which regulate society are more durable there than in many other countries. *When once the Americans have taken up an idea, whether it be well or ill founded, nothing is more difficult than to eradicate it from their minds.* The same tenacity of opinion has been observed in England, where for the last century greater freedom of thought and more invincible prejudices have existed than in any other country of Europe. I attribute this to a cause that may at first sight appear to have an opposite tendency: namely, to the liberty of the press."

_[emphases added]_
.


----------



## holston (Apr 3, 2013)

editec said:


> Let me see... reviewing all the boogiemen that this nation has feared in my lifetime?
> 
> I remember the Red Menace hysteria, the Blacks hysteria, the Hippies hysteria, the Feminists hysteria, The Liberals hysteria, the Immigrants and the Terrorist hysteria.
> 
> ...




 The only one of these listed I see that was without grounds would be the "terrorist" hysteria. 

 I agree. THAT one is blown way out of proportion.


----------



## holston (Apr 3, 2013)

*"The refusal of King George III to allow the colonies to operate an honest money system, which freed the ordinary man from the clutches of the money manipulators was probably the prime cause of the revolution." *

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## whitehall (Apr 3, 2013)

editec said:


> Let me see... reviewing all the boogiemen that this nation has feared in my lifetime?
> 
> I remember the Red Menace hysteria, the Blacks hysteria, the Hippies hysteria, the Feminists hysteria, The Liberals hysteria, the Immigrants and the Terrorist hysteria.
> 
> ...



Too bad the ignorant union educated left can't tell the difference between the real menaces to freedom and liberty and the "global warming" hysteria which is designed to drain the US economy.


----------



## holston (Apr 3, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *GETTING BACK TO THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD :*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## holston (Apr 3, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> 
> You are certainly right about "new bosses replacing the old bosses" -- and, as usual in these violent, chaotic overturnings of government, the new bosses were much worse than the old bosses.
> ...



 Here's something else you can debunk. 

USA Patriotism! ... Founding Fathers > Signers of the Declaration of Independence

 While you're at it, debunk the Iraq and Afghanistan wars and the Zionist regime who hijacked the last one.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Hello numan
> Are these your words?
> If you are quoting an article, please link it.
> If they are original to you, that is quite the introductory post.



It's very easy to find that out.  I just take a long-enough snippet to be unique, say, <Leaving aside the hysteria of the Terrorist Uprising of 1776, there was the hysteria associated with the Alien and Sedition> and drop that phrase into Google.  If it's plagiarized it'll always show up in other links.

In this case the only place it showed up was another message board where it was posted by the same poster with the same name and the same avatar, ergo conclusion: original.

And I agree, nice work.


----------



## numan (Apr 3, 2013)

'
The Terrorist Insurrection of 1776 was treason and rebellion. It was a vicious, terrorist attack upon good government and orderly administration that unleashed horrors all out of proportion to the trivial matters which supposedly were the "cause" of the Insurrection. Civil society was thrown into chaos and tremendous suffering ensued. It is well known that a majority of the population never supported the Insurrection -- why would they? It meant nothing but hardship and disruption to their lives. Just look at the vast number of Loyalists and ordinary citizens who had their property destroyed by the terrorists, who were threatened and even lost their lives, all those refugees who were forced to flee their native land by the actions of the insensate insurrectionists!  



holston said:


> USA Patriotism! ... Founding Fathers > Signers of the Declaration of Independence



Thank you for your link. I am pleased that some, at least, of the traitors suffered for their evil actions. Alas, all too many of them lived on to enjoy the fruits of their wicked crimes. I know this all too well, since one of my ancestors was a Revolutionary colonel in the Rebellion. As was very often the case, he avoided the fighting and bent all his energies on graft and corruption.

It is a sorrow to me that my daughters could not only be members of the Daughters of the American Revolution, but also members of the far more exclusive Dorcas Society _[limited to descendants of officers in the Terrorist Insurrection]_.

Of course, in the _very_ unlikely event that they could so far forget  their honor as to join such unworthy associations, I would certainly disown them!!
.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 3, 2013)

numan said:


> hoosier88 said:
> 
> 
> > Except that Prexy Eisenhower, despite his MIC warnings, installed the Dulles brothers @ State Dept. & DCIA - who went on a rampage of black ops & coups, with Ike's blessing.  & Ike himself chose nukes over building up conventional forces - as nukes were cheaper in a purely bugetary way, & Ike also hinted @ the possibility of using nukes whenever foriegn policy was balked by the the Communists - right up until the USSR managed to demonstrate a nuke of their own.
> ...



Where y'all from neuman? The country formerly known as England that still supports a degenerate pseudo monarchy and the favorite first name of male chillen in the capital is Mohammed? They loved the USA while we were secretly arming them before the war and saving their asses during it. Don't make us save your DNA again.


----------



## numan (Apr 3, 2013)

holston said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > *There were no oppressive taxes. That is just a red herring that thoughtless people blindly believe.*
> ...


*Ironic, isn't it?* · · · 
.


----------



## holston (Apr 3, 2013)

numan said:


> *Ironic, isn't it?* · · ·
> .



 So you would admit that there is actually more provocation and hence justification for a similar rebellion today that there was then.

 You're not kin to Nathanial Hawthorne are you?

My Kinsman, Major Molineux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nathaniel Hawthorne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> He was born in 1804 in Salem, Massachusetts to Nathaniel Hathorne and the former Elizabeth Clarke Manning. His ancestors include John Hathorne, the only judge involved in the Salem witch trials who never repented of his actions.


----------



## numan (Apr 3, 2013)

holston said:


> So you would admit that there is actually more provocation and hence justification for a similar rebellion today that there was then.
> 
> You're not kin to Nathanial Hawthorne are you?


There was no true provocation, and certainly no justification, for rebellion in 1776.

There is vastly more provocation for rebellion today, but certainly no justification for rebellion, since it would end in failure and simply make a bad situation worse.

Where one is surrounded by forces of evil vastly more more powerful than oneself, one must work with wisdom rather than violence, deviousness rather than openness, co-operation rather than bull-headedness, and technical skill rather than crudity.

My roots are in colonial Virginia, and I am no kin to Nathaniel Hawthorne, but I have always agreed with this gem of wisdom from him:

*"The United States are suited for many admirable purposes, but not to live in."*

_[Notice the "*are*". Rather a nice period touch, don't you think?]_
.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 3, 2013)

Newman won't say where he is posting from. My guess is a safe house in Beruit. The Hawking icon is just a (not so) clever dodge.


----------



## numan (Apr 3, 2013)

'

Dream on, oh sibling of chaos, dream on.
.


----------



## holston (Apr 3, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Newman won't say where he is posting from. My guess is a safe house in Beruit. The Hawking icon is just a (not so) clever dodge.



Oh there are plenty in the US who think just like him though it's more likely that he would be in some place like Tel Aviv.
 My guess is some place like New York City, Massachusetts, Miami Florida, Atlanta, Hollywood, or some other bastion of "liberality".


----------



## holston (Apr 3, 2013)

numan said:


> There was no true provocation, and certainly no justification, for rebellion in 1776.
> 
> There is vastly more provocation for rebellion today, but certainly no justification for rebellion, since it would end in failure and simply make a bad situation worse.
> 
> ...



 Oh I agree. This is exactly the sort of message I have been trying to get across to my stupid Goy brethren. They are hung up on the idea that wars are only fought with weapons that directly produce blood and gore. 

 It hasn't occurred to many of them that if they could control the purse strings of the country they could produce all the blood and guts they wanted without even having to soil their own hands. 

 But economics, law, psychology, publishing, mass media, and public relations stuff isn't near as glamorous as tanks, and jets, machine guns, bullets and bombs, not to mention all the adoration that can be had from being brave enough (or foolhardy enough, depending on ones outlook) to spend the time, money, and effort to build big muscles and practice martial arts so one can become a fabulous cage fighter. 

 Yes the women love it. But they love money even better. 

 Maybe too many konks on the head caused them to miss the connection.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 3, 2013)

During the early and mid 1960's, we had hysteria from the left, that was coexisting with the Weathermen, the anti-war movement, and certain elements of the civil rights movement. Then, around 1970, the right wing hard hats took over the hysteria, and have not relinquished it since. In fact, they have elevated it into a permenant art form, with people like Beck, Coulter, and Rush making a handsome living out of it. Then, the libertarians all discovered that they were better attorneys than the Supreme Court justices, and have joined hands with conservatives, the religious nuts and the tea party. All the meterors that we have been seeing lately is a result of some sort of vortex affecting the cosmos from the Right, by their never ending, "The sky is falling!!!" mantra.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 3, 2013)

The fledgling little Country that called it self "The United States of America" created the first government in history "of the people, by the people and for the people" and socialists have never forgiven the Founding Fathers for it. While the so-called "cradle of civilization" in the Mid-East stayed mired in dirt and filth for centuries the 200 year old relatively new Republic became a world  super-power. During the bloody 20th century the US sacrificed half a million of it's finest and bravest to save the ungrateful DNA of the stupid jerks who use the word "hysteria" without knowing what the hell they are talking about. The "Greatest Generation" should be rolling over in their graves.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 3, 2013)

whitehall said:


> The fledgling little Country that called it self "The United States of America" created the first government in history "of the people, by the people and for the people" and socialists have never forgiven the Founding Fathers for it. While the so-called "cradle of civilization" in the Mid-East stayed mired in dirt and filth for centuries the 200 year old relatively new Republic became a world  super-power. During the bloody 20th century the US sacrificed half a million of it's finest and bravest to save the ungrateful DNA of the stupid jerks who use the word "hysteria" without knowing what the hell they are talking about. The "Greatest Generation" should be rolling over in their graves.



Those 1770 era socialists were the worst kind, and were notoriously unforgiving of the founding fathers. Washington and Adams recieved threatening telephone calls in the middle of the night for decades!


----------



## holston (Apr 4, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> During the early and mid 1960's, we had hysteria from the left, that was coexisting with the Weathermen, the anti-war movement, and certain elements of the civil rights movement. Then, around 1970, the r*ight wing hard hats took over* the hysteria, and have not relinquished it since. In fact, they have elevated it into a permenant *art form, with people like Beck, Coulter, and Rush making a handsome living out of it.* Then, the libertarians all discovered that they were better attorneys than the Supreme Court justices, and have joined hands with conservatives, the religious nuts and the tea party. All the meterors that we have been seeing lately is a result of some sort of vortex affecting the cosmos from the Right, by their never ending, "The sky is falling!!!" mantra.




 You couldn't be more wrong.

 Don't tell me you haven't noticed the rise of the Neo-Cons coinciding with the Slick Willie and Yomamma Marxist administrations.

Bill Ayers | The Jewish Week





> *Israel loved on talk radio,*
> WABC buffs up ratings and *Zionist lineup*
> 04/27/2010
> Jonathan Mark
> ...



Neoconservatism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






 Irving Kristol was called "godfather" of neoconservatism


> Kristol was born in Brooklyn, New York, the son of *non-observant Jewish immigrants from Eastern Europe.*[4][5] He received his B.A. from the City College of New York in 1940, which was free to attend until the 1970s, where he majored in history and was part of a small but vocal *Trotskyist *anti-Soviet group who eventually became the New York Intellectuals.


 (Stalin supplanted the Jews and they didn't like it.)


> The term "neoconservative" was the subject of increased media coverage during the presidency of George W. Bush,[12][13] with particular emphasis on a perceived neoconservative influence on American foreign policy, as part of the *Bush Doctrine.*[14] *The term neocon is often used as pejorative in this context.*



 Perjoratives are permissible when used to reference Goyim and other fall guys. (How do you think Dufus got to be Prez. Big Daddy? Don't bet on it.)



> Through the 1950s and early 1960s the future neoconservatives had endorsed the American Civil Rights Movement, racial integration, and Martin Luther King, Jr..



 From the 1950s to the 1960s, there was general endorsement among liberals for military action to prevent a communist victory in Vietnam.[16]



> Neoconservatism was initiated by the repudiation of coalition politics by the American New Left: Black Power, which denounced coalition-politics and racial integration as "selling out" and "Uncle Tomism" and which frequently generated anti-semitic slogans; "anti-anticommunism", which seemed indifferent to the fate of South Vietnam, and which during the late 1960s included substantial endorsement of Marxist Leninist politics; and the "new politics" of the New left, which considered students and alienated minorities as the main agents of social change (replacing the majority of the population and labor activists).[17] Irving Kristol edited the journal The Public Interest (1965&#8211;2005), featuring economists and political scientists, which emphasized ways that government planning in the liberal state had produced unintended harmful consequences.[18]
> 
> *Norman Podhoretz's magazine Commentary of the American Jewish Committee, originally a journal of liberalism, became a major publication for neoconservatives *during the 1970s. Commentary published an article by Jeane Kirkpatrick, an early and prototypical neoconservative, albeit not a New Yorker.









> Senator Henry M. "Scoop" Jackson, inspiration for neoconservative foreign policy during 1970s. The political philosophies and positions of Jackson, a Cold War anti-Communist Democrat, have been cited as *an influence on a number of key figures associated with neoconservatism, including Paul Wolfowitz and Richard Perle.*[1] The Henry Jackson Society is named in his honor.



 They always find a Goy to deflect off of. 

Jewish Neocons: Covert Enemies of the U.S.A.


 Since you mentioned the Supreme Court:

Pat Buchanan: Too Many Jews On The Supreme Court [UPDATE]



> Indeed, of the last seven justices nominated by Democrats JFK, LBJ, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama, one was black, Marshall; one was Puerto Rican, Sonia Sotomayor. The other five were Jews: Arthur Goldberg, Abe Fortas, Ruth Bader Ginsberg, Stephen Breyer and Elena Kagan.
> 
> 
> If Kagan is confirmed, Jews, who represent less than 2 percent of the U.S. population, will have 33 percent of the Supreme Court seats.
> ...




   This left/right paradigm we have going is a good example of what is called "playing both ends against the middle" or, "having all your bases covered".


 Never mind the sky falling. Think about the dollar. Better yet, think about "the Republic for which it stands".


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 4, 2013)

Im freaking out man!


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hysteria as the motivation of all that is, all that we do and have become. Interesting perspective even if wrong. Consider the idea that unless we are hysterical we are somehow not American and then consider yourself and those that you know. Doesn't fit. While Americans may watch too much 24 or CSI today, 'Leave it to Beaver' was hardly hysterical. Having lived a bit I think there are times when life has been kinda calm and rather nice (now even). The times before 24 hour news and the sky always falling were some wonderful times in America. Just a bunch of kids, a bat a ball a football basketball and Eisenhower, a soldier who knew war was hell and life was good. Of course if I were then a minority, a woman, a pregnant girl, out of work, gay, I may have had other thoughts - but hysterical nah? Actually I am half minority but that's another story. Take only Vietnam, our fathers served, we would serve, seemed kinda simple. Many figured out ways to avoid service, but until the war became a known in all its ramifications most thought it an honorable action. Terrorism has now replaced Communism (for all except a few republicans). Maybe the dichotomy of foe is a better metaphor. What does the foe do for us? It may have been more relevant if the subject were the hysterical moments in American history. Sorta like Hofstadter's 'Paranoid Style in America.' Or today the bizarre dislike (fear?) of government for some. 

A few book suggestions to broaden the discussion. The first is an excellent narrative history of America from the GD till Nixon. Not sure hysteria fits any of its moments in time. 

'Glory and the Dream'  William Manchester 
'The Modern Mind: An Intellectual History of the 20Th Century' Peter Watson 
'The Age of Reform' Richard Hofstadter 
'A Necessary Evil: A History of American Distrust of Government' Garry Wills

Lots here:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/reviews/85148-reading-that-opens-the-mind-books.html


----------



## editec (Apr 4, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *GETTING BACK TO THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD :*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intense (Apr 4, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Hysteria as the motivation of all that is, all that we do and have become. Interesting perspective even if wrong. Consider the idea that unless we are hysterical we are somehow not American and then consider yourself and those that you know. Doesn't fit. While Americans may watch too much 24 or CSI today, 'Leave it to Beaver' was hardly hysterical. Having lived a bit I think there are times when life has been kinda calm and rather nice (now even). The times before 24 hour news and the sky always falling were some wonderful times in America. Just a bunch of kids, a bat a ball a football basketball and Eisenhower, a soldier who knew war was hell and life was good. Of course if I were then a minority, a woman, a pregnant girl, out of work, gay, I may have had other thoughts - but hysterical nah? Actually I am half minority but that's another story. Take only Vietnam, our fathers served, we would serve, seemed kinda simple. Many figured out ways to avoid service, but until the war became a known in all its ramifications most thought it an honorable action. Terrorism has now replaced Communism (for all except a few republicans). Maybe the dichotomy of foe is a better metaphor. What does the foe do for us? It may have been more relevant if the subject were the hysterical moments in American history. Sorta like Hofstadter's 'Paranoid Style in America.' Or today the bizarre dislike (fear?) of government for some.
> 
> A few book suggestions to broaden the discussion. The first is an excellent narrative history of America from the GD till Nixon. Not sure hysteria fits any of its moments in time.
> 
> ...



The focus on Justice V.S. Injustice is timeless. The balance does determine the level of extreme, now and Forever. There are matters, be they Intellectual or Instinctive, Conscious or Sub-Conscious, that support Individual Conscience, by design. That's a good thing.


----------



## numan (Apr 4, 2013)

'
Norman Podhoretz! I always get a chuckle when I re-read Gore Vidal's essay, "A Cheerful Response":

Quote:
*Significantly, the one Yiddish word that has gained universal acceptance in this country is "chutzpah". Example: In 1960, Mr. and Mrs. Podhoretz were in upstate New York where I used to live. I was trying out a play at the Hyde Park Playhouse; the play was set during the Civil War. "Why," asked Poddy, "are your writing a play about, of all things, the Civil War?" I explained to him that my mother's family had fought for the Confederacy and my father's for the Union, and that the Civil War was -- and is -- to the United States what the Trojan War was to the Greeks, the great single tragic event that continues to give resonance  to our Republic.

"Well, to me," said Poddy, "the Civil War is as remote and as irrelevant as the War of the Roses." I realized then that he was not planning to become an "assimilated American," to use the old-fashioned terminology; but, rather, his first loyalty would always be to Israel. Yet he and MIdge stay on among us, in order to make propaganda and raise money for Israel -- a country they don't seem eager to live in. Jewish joke, circa 1900: A Zionist is someone who wants to ship other people off to Palestine.*

Of course, if hysterical Americans had resisted being suckered by the Terrorists of 1776, there would not have been a Civil War, and the slaves would have been freed in a sensible fashion. Educated Southerners understand this very well -- as for the Rednecks, there is no hope for them.

Just think! The United States could have developed as peacefully and intelligently as Canada! When I contrast Canada the Good with Lunatic America, I am filled with horror and despair!
.


----------



## numan (Apr 4, 2013)

numan said:


> My favorite swindle by the Founding Terrorists was the one about "honoring" the debts of the Criminal Uprising of 1776.
> 
> When the Constitution was framed, The Founding Wolves came into their own as the guardians of the sheep. The looting of America began.
> 
> ...



The first person to explore this matter in a scholarly fashion was the eminent historian Charles A. Beard -- whom the _Encyclopaedia Britannica_ called "one of the most influential U.S. historians of the 20th century."
In his 1913 masterwork, *An Economic Interpretation of the Constitution of the United States*, his exhaustive researches into the records of the Treasury Department revealed, by implication, the devious dealings of the Founding Swindlers.
.


----------



## holston (Apr 4, 2013)

numan said:


> The first person to explore this matter in a scholarly fashion was the eminent historian Charles A. Beard -- whom the _Encyclopaedia Britannica_ called "one of the most influential U.S. historians of the 20th century."
> In his 1913 masterwork, *An Economic Interpretation of the Constitution of the United States*, his exhaustive researches into the records of the Treasury Department revealed, by implication, the devious dealings of the Founding Swindlers.
> .



Charles A. Beard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Beginning about 1950, however, historians started to argue that the progressive interpretation was factually incorrect because *it was not true that the voters were polarized along two economic lines.* These historians were led by Charles A. Barker, Philip Crowl, Richard P. McCormick, William Pool, Robert Thomas, John Munroe, Robert E. Brown and B. Kathryn Brown, and above all Forrest McDonald.[15]
> 
> Forrest McDonald in We The People: The Economic Origins of the Constitution (1958) argued that Charles Beard had misinterpreted the economic interests involved in writing the Constitution. Instead of two interests, landed and mercantile, which conflicted, *McDonald identified some three dozen identifiable interests that forced the delegates to bargain.*
> 
> ...




Financing the War - American Revolution



> *Paying for the war was a profound challenge for Congress.* American society was cash poor. There were no banks or other financial institutions that could easily raise money or extend credit. Congress lacked the power to tax; the states reserved that sensitive function for themselves. American finances would be in a state of disorder throughout the war.





> *Both Congress and the states aggravated the problem by printing new issues of currency. *By 1779, Congress had issued $191,552,380 in paper. The states had printed $200,000,000 more. This, and the inevitable economic dislocations caused by the war, *led to a disastrous inflation. American money dwindled in value.* People began to describe useless things as being not worth a Continental.



 Sound familiar?



> *Farmers and merchants found ways to deal with the inflation. Many prospered during the war.* The government and those on its payroll, especially the soldiers, suffered the most. Congress was concerned about inflation. *At various times it and state governments experimented with wage and price controls, with no success.*





> Congress raised some money by selling bonds to wealthy investors. This source of revenue was limited by congressional credit. Infusions of money from France helped bolster the value of the bonds. Ultimately these bonds became another variation of the glut of paper currency in the country as the bonds became a means of exchange in business transactions.
> 
> In 1781, Robert Morris was appointed the first Superintendent of Finance. Morris was a Philadelphia merchant who had prospered greatly during the war, running ships past the British blockade, outfitting privateers, and selling supplies to the army. Morris had served in Congress, and through this experience fully understood the challenge of funding the American war effort.



Robert Morris (financier) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> As the central civilian in the government, Morris was, next to General George Washington, "the most powerful man in America."[1] His successful administration led to the sobriquet, "Financier of the Revolution." At the same time he was Agent of Marine, a position he took without pay, and from which he controlled the Continental Navy.





> He was one of Pennsylvania's original pair of US senators, serving from 1789 to 1795. *Unwise land speculation right before the Panic of 17961797 led to his bankruptcy in 1798, and he spent several years in debtors' prison. *After his release in 1801 he lived a quiet, private life in a modest home in Philadelphia, until 1806 when he died.




I started to paste many excerpts from the Wiki article but was there were too many I felt that needed to be included to explain a few. 
 People can read the entire article themselves and hopefully gain a better insight to the financial problems that the were encountered by the fledgling US.

 Giving credit where credit is due I think it is only fair to include this individual who was also involved in the financing of the American Revolution. 

HAYM SALOMON: THE REST OF THE STORY



> When war broke out in 1776, Salomon got a contract to supply American troops in central New York. In 1777, he married Rachel Franks, whose brother Isaac was a lieutenant colonel on George Washington's staff. Their ketubah resides at the American Jewish Historical Society.





> In Philadelphia, Salomon resumed his brokerage business. The French Minister appointed him paymaster general of the French forces fighting for the American cause. The Dutch, and Spanish governments also engaged him to sell the securities that supported their loans to the Continental Congress.
> 
> In 1781, Congress established the Office of Finance to save the United States from fiscal ruin. Salomon allied himself with Superintendent of Finance William Morris and became one of the most effective brokers of bills of exchange to meet federal government expenses. Salomon also personally advanced funds to members of the Continental Congress and other federal officers, charging interest and commissions well below the market rates. James Madison confessed that "I have for some time ... been a pensioner on the favor of Haym Salomon, a Jew broker."





> While supporting the national cause, Salomon also played a prominent role in the Philadelphia and national Jewish community affairs. He served as a member of he governing council of Philadelphia's Congregation Mikveh Israel. He was treasurer of Philadelphia's society for indigent travelers, and participated in the nation's first known rabbinic court of arbitration. *Salomon helped lead the successful fight to repeal the test oath which barred Jews and other non-Christians from holding public office in Pennsylvania.*
> 
> He operated within the context of a society, and an age, that considered all Jews as Shylocks and money grubbers. In 1784, writing as "A Jew Broker,' *Salomon protested charges that Jewish merchants were profiteering.* Salomon thought it unjust that such charges were "cast so indiscriminately on the Jews of this city at large . . . for the faults of a few." His impassioned defense of his fellow Jews brought him national approbation.



 There were no doubt many scoundrels involved in the American Revolution on both sides of the conflict, just as there is throughout the rest of the world and at all times. 

 What's a body to do?


----------



## numan (Apr 4, 2013)

holston said:


> There were no doubt many scoundrels involved in the American Revolution on both sides of the conflict, just as there is throughout the rest of the world and at all times.
> 
> What's a body to do?


Not fall for the bilge spouted by self-serving terrorists and swindlers -- especially if they are "patriots"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*When Dr. Johnson defined "patriotism" as the last refuge of a scoundrel, he ignored the enormous possibilities of the word "reform".*
---_Roscoe Conkling, New York Senator and swindler ( perhaps that is redundant? ·  )_

Above all, employ a little critical thinking. Don't accept the myths injected into your brain just because everybody else is mindlessly repeating them.

*If you see a lot of people going one way, walk in the opposite direction. If you see everybody going one way, run in the opposite direction!!*

Americans are pathetic about believing things just because everybody else believes them!!

Not on this forum, of course!! · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 4, 2013)

numan said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > There were no doubt many scoundrels involved in the American Revolution on both sides of the conflict, just as there is throughout the rest of the world and at all times.
> ...



One of the mistakes foreign born haters and domestic America haters make is to confuse pop-history with real history. It's not unlikely for sub-standard educated current generation to stumble across the the truth about an isolated incident and assume that they invented history. Arrogant under-educated kids often think they discovered the truth that nobody has ever seen. The truth is always out there in the freest democracy on the globe but sometimes you have to look for it. Don't pat yourself on the back when you stumble across   senator Conkling's quote. Think about it instead of assuming that you discovered a treasure. Scoundrels might have hidden behind patriotism but patriots were more often heroes. Pop history calls Harry Truman a "feisty little give 'em hell president" but in reality he was a timid little bean counter. Pop history portrays MacArthur as the savior of the Philippines but in reality he was a disgraced general who lost his entire army and saved himself. Shit happens but when an arrogant little shit blames America it's a sign of a sub-standard education.


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 5, 2013)

Intense said:


> The focus on Justice V.S. Injustice is timeless. The balance does determine the level of extreme, now and Forever. There are matters, be they Intellectual or Instinctive, Conscious or Sub-Conscious, that support Individual Conscience, by design. That's a good thing.



I agree I think. This thread belongs in a category of 'myopic history brought to you by history made simple.' 



whitehall said:


> One of the mistakes foreign born haters and domestic America haters make is to confuse pop-history with real history. It's not unlikely for sub-standard educated current generation to stumble across the the truth about an isolated incident and assume that they invented history. Arrogant under-educated kids often think they discovered the truth that nobody has ever seen. The truth is always out there in the freest democracy on the globe but sometimes you have to look for it. Don't pat yourself on the back when you stumble across   senator Conkling's quote. Think about it instead of assuming that you discovered a treasure. Scoundrels might have hidden behind patriotism but patriots were more often heroes. Pop history calls Harry Truman a "feisty little give 'em hell president" but in reality he was a timid little bean counter. Pop history portrays MacArthur as the savior of the Philippines but in reality he was a disgraced general who lost his entire army and saved himself. Shit happens but when an arrogant little shit blames America it's a sign of a sub-standard education.



Odd that your comment starts on a reasonable note and ends on unreason. Truman was a 'bean counter' huh? Nothing I have ever read of Truman would limit him to so simple a put-down. I especially liked how even as president he would defend those he cared for.

"I believe in brotherhood.of all men before the law.if any (one) class or race can be permanently set apart from, or pushed down below the rest in politics and civil rights, so may any other class or raceand we say farewell to the principles on which we count our safety.The majority of our Negro people find but cold comfort in our shanties and tenements. Surely, as free men, they are entitled to something better than this." Harry Truman and Civil Rights

"Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home -but not for housing. They are strong for labor - but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage - the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all - but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine - for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing - but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing - so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it." Harry S. Truman


----------



## numan (Apr 5, 2013)

'
Another book from the same period as de Tocqueville's is that of Mrs. Frances Trollope (the mother of the famous novelist), *Domestic Manners of the Americans*, in which she exposes the harmful effects of the American dependence on trashy newspapers and other forms of unworthy media.

QUOTE:
*In truth, there are many reasons which render a very general diffusion of literature impossible in America.  I can scarcely class the universal reading of newspapers as an exception to this remark; if I could, my statement would be exactly the reverse, and I should say that America beat the world in letters.  The fact is, that throughout all ranks of society, from the successful merchant, which is the highest, to the domestic serving man, which is the lowest, they are all too actively employed to read, except at such broken moments as may suffice for a peep at a newspaper.  It is for this reason, I presume, that every American newspaper is more or less a magazine, wherein the merchant may scan while he holds out his hand for an invoice....
If you buy a yard of ribbon, the shopkeeper lays down his newspaper, perhaps two or three, to measure it.  I have seen a brewer's drayman perched on the shaft of his dray and reading one newspaper, while another was tucked under his arm....
This, I presume, is what is meant by the "general diffusion of knowledge", so boasted of in the United States; such as it is, the diffusion of it is general enough, certainly; but I greatly doubt its being advantageous to the population....
The only reading men I met with were those who made letters their profession; and of these, there were some who would hold a higher rank in the great Republic (not of America, but of letters), did they write for persons less given to the study of magazines and newspapers; and they might hold a higher rank still, did they write for the few and not for the many....

The character of the American literature is, generally speaking, pretty justly appreciated in Europe.  The immense exhalation of periodical trash, which penetrates into every cot and corner of the country, and which is greedily sucked in by all ranks, is unquestionably one great cause of its inferiority.  Where newspapers are the principal vehicles of the wit and wisdom of a people, the higher graces of composition can hardly be looked for....
As far as I could judge, their best writers are far from being the most popular.  The general taste is decidedly bad; this is obvious, not only from the mass of slip-slop poured forth by the daily and weekly press, but from the inflated tone of eulogy in which their insect authors are lauded.*

Mrs. Trollope is far too kind. It was just the sort of trashy propaganda as she describes that did so much to promote the disaster of the Terrorist Uprising of 1776 -- and which has continued to promote American hysteria all through its history.

Where a society's knowledge derives from the nonsense and lies and self-serving trash of commercial media, what results may be expected to derive, other than the ones which we regret to see surrounding us?
.


----------



## holston (Apr 5, 2013)

numan said:


> Not fall for the bilge spouted by self-serving terrorists and swindlers -- especially if they are "*patriots*"



 This is like giving a move toward martial law a name like *"Patriot" Act,* then later following it up with a name like *"National Defense Authorization Act"*, which essentially changes the President into the King. The Tories would luv that one. 



> *When Dr. Johnson defined "patriotism" as the last refuge of a scoundrel, he ignored the enormous possibilities of the word "reform".*
> ---_Roscoe Conkling, New York Senator and swindler ( perhaps that is redundant? ·  )_


 
 Indeed. "Reform" is the name that NeoCons called "Progressive Judaism". The alteration of this label has led to a great deal of trouble, not only for the Jews but for the US and numerous mideastern countries. I
t's a shame that our trashy news media doesn't tell of it. It would shed a lot of light on several major current events. 

* "Reform"* Judaism

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progres...m_(Israel)


Quote:
*Reform Judaism* is a phrase that refers to various beliefs, practices and organizations associated with the *Reform Jewish movement *in North America, the United Kingdom and elsewhere.
Quote:
The* headquarters *of the *World Union for Progressive Judaism *(*Reform *Judaism is generally referred to as Progressive Judaism in Israel) were moved to *Jerusalem in 1973,* establishing Progressive Judaism&#8217;s international presence in Zion and reflecting its intention to form a strong indigenous *movement.*



Quote:
Progressive Judaism (Hebrew: &#1497;&#1492;&#1491;&#1493;&#1514; &#1512;&#1508;&#1493;&#1512;&#1502;&#1497;&#1514;*) (Yiddish: &#1512;&#1506;&#1508;&#1488;&#1464;&#1512;&#1501; &#1497;&#1497;&#1491;&#1497;&#1513;&#1511;&#1497;&#1497;&#1463;&#1496, is an umbrella term used by strands of Judaism which affiliate to the *World Union for Progressive Judaism *(WUPJ). They *embrace pluralism, modernity, equality and social justice *as core values and believe that such values are *consistent with* a committed *Jewish *life. The movement includes more than 1.7 million members *spread across 42 countries*
Quote:
Zionists within the* progressive movement* are represented by Arzenu, a Brit Olamit (political party) within the *World Zionist Organization.* A Zionist Youth movement, Netzer Olami has affiliations with both the WUPJ and Arzenu.
Quote:
The World Union for Progressive Judaism (WUPJ) describes itself as the "international umbrella organization for the Reform, Liberal, Progressive and Reconstructionist movements."[1] This overall Jewish religious *movement is based in about 40 countries *with more than 1,000 affiliated synagogues.

Quote:
Religious Zionists explained in terms acceptable to the Halakha, the secular, mainly *socialist, existentialist Zionist* vision where* material needs *of the people are addressed *through practical and realistic solutions, reflected by secular philosophers* such as Ahad Ha'am.

In 1862, German Orthodox Rabbi Zvi Hirsch Kalischer published his tractate Derishat Zion, positing that the salvation of the Jews, promised by the Prophets, *can come about only by self-help.*

The main ideologue of modern religious Zionism was Rabbi Abraham Isaac Kook, who justified Zionism according Jewish law and urged young religious Jews to support efforts to settle the land, and the *mainsteam, majority, secular and socialist Labour Zionists *to give more consideration to Judaism.

Rav Kook saw* Zionism as a part of a divine scheme *which would result in the resettlement of the Jewish people in its homeland. This would bring salvation (Geula) to Jews, and then to the entire world. *After *world harmony is achieved by the refoundation of the Jewish homeland,* the Messiah will come.*





> Above all, employ a little critical thinking. Don't accept the myths injected into your brain just because everybody else is mindlessly repeating them.



 Like the 9/11 Commissions Report. 



> *If you see a lot of people going one way, walk in the opposite direction. If you see everybody going one way, run in the opposite direction!!*



 That's a good way to get trampled. 



> Americans are pathetic about believing things just because everybody else believes them!!



 They're pathetic about letting Hollywood set the standards for what's in, what's out, what's right, what's wrong, and believing half the propaganda that comes from the main stream media.


----------



## numan (Apr 5, 2013)

numan said:


> Not fall for the bilge spouted by self-serving terrorists and swindlers -- especially if they are "*patriots*"





holston said:


> This is like giving a move toward martial law a name like *"Patriot" Act,* then later following it up with a name like *"National Defense Authorization Act"*, which essentially changes the President into the King. The Tories would luv that one.


I might begin to feel that there is some hope for America if they would change the name of the "Department of Defense" back to the original "War Department". They even lie about _that__!!_

And please!! The name "Tory" is pejorative and definitely not Politically Correct!! We prefer the name "Loyalists"!! 
Compared to the totalitarian-minded "Neo-Conservatives" of today, the Loyalists were models of Republican Virtue and respect for law and good government. Remember, the Terrorists of the Continental Congress were _not_ rebelling against the King -- they were rebelling against *Parliament!!* 



> Americans are pathetic about believing things just because everybody else believes them!!





holston said:


> They're pathetic about letting Hollywood set the standards for what's in, what's out, what's right, what's wrong, and believing half the propaganda that comes from the main stream media.


I certainly agree with that -- except that I would put it closer to *100%* rather than to "half"!! · · 
.


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
Here is another gem of wisdom from de Tocqueville!

Definitely a contributing factor to the hysterical tendencies so prevalent in America.

*WHY THE NATIONAL VANITY OF THE AMERICANS IS MORE RESTLESS AND CAPTIOUS THAN THAT OF THE ENGLISH*

*"All free nations are vainglorious, but national pride is not displayed by all in the same manner. The Americans, in their intercourse with strangers, appear impatient of the smallest censure and insatiable of praise. The most slender eulogy is acceptable to them, the most exalted seldom contents them; they unceasingly harass you to extort praise, and if you resist their entreaties, they fall to praising themselves. It would seem as if, doubting their own merit, they wished to have it constantly exhibited before their eyes. Their vanity is not only greedy, but restless and jealous; it will grant nothing, while it demands everything, but is ready to beg and to quarrel at the same time. If I say to an American that the country he lives in is a fine one, "Ay," he replies, "there is not its equal in the world." If I applaud the freedom that its inhabitants enjoy, he answers: "Freedom is a fine thing, but few nations are worthy to enjoy it." If I remark on the purity of morals that distinguishes the United States, "I can imagine," says he, "that a stranger, who has witnessed the corruption that prevails in other nations, would be astonished at the difference." At length I leave him to the contemplation of himself; but he returns to the charge and does not desist till he has got me to repeat all I had just been saying. It is impossible to conceive a more troublesome or more garrulous patriotism; it wearies even those who are disposed to respect it.

"Such is not the case with the English. An Englishman calmly enjoys the real or imaginary advantages which, in his opinion, his country possesses. If he grants nothing to other nations, neither does he solicit anything for his own. The censure of foreigners does not affect him, and their praise hardly flatters him; his position with regard to the rest of the world is one of disdainful and ignorant reserve: his pride requires no sustenance; it nourishes itself. It is remarkable that two nations so recently sprung from the same stock should be so opposite to each other in their manner of feeling and conversing."*
. 
_[emphasis added]_


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

Well studies in 'hysteria' DID bring about the invention of the vibrator which guarantees a woman will have a 'paroxysm' each and every time.


----------



## holston (Apr 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Well studies in 'hysteria' DID bring about the invention of the vibrator which guarantees a woman will have a 'paroxysm' each and every time.



 Do you find numan's writings paroxymatic?


----------



## Toro (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> People seem to ignore the importance of hysteria in American life. Of course, one can find examples of hysteria in the life of all nations, but what is peculiar about the psychology of Americans is the repeated recurrence of hysteria, and the regularity of the recurrence. I don't see how one can make sense of the American Experience without taking it into consideration.
> 
> Leaving aside the hysteria of the Terrorist Uprising of 1776, there was the hysteria associated with the Alien and Sedition Acts at the end of the 1790's. There was a revival of hysteria at the time of the War of 1812, then a period of quiescence until the election of Andrew Jackson. That repulsive demagogue initiated an almost uninterrupted period of hysteria for more than a decade: the destruction of the Bank of the United States, the first great economic depression, the ethnic cleansing and genocide of the Five Nations, the anti-foreign, anti-Catholic, anti-Mason hysteria of the Know-Nothing Party, and, of course, the Manifest Destiny hysteria that led to the Mexican-American War.
> ...



I disagree.


----------



## MHunterB (Apr 6, 2013)

holston said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Well studies in 'hysteria' DID bring about the invention of the vibrator which guarantees a woman will have a 'paroxysm' each and every time.
> ...



Paroxysms of laughter, certainly.  Yours as well.


----------



## holston (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> *WHY THE NATIONAL VANITY OF THE AMERICANS IS MORE RESTLESS AND CAPTIOUS THAN THAT OF THE ENGLISH*
> "
> ...



 The English might well do with a little more national pride. It might help stem the tide of the Muslim invasion which has swarmed over London as I've been told. 

 I also hear tell that you also have a little nation located somewhere plop in the middle of Olde London town which pretty much belongs to the Rothschild (Bauer) dynasty and all the Globalist banksters they are in cahoots with. 

Rothschild Group

 It looks very British on the surface doesn't it?

 From what I hear, socialism in England hasn't done England much good. We in the US don't expect it to do us any better. That's why so many of us are so upset over who has hijacked our government and usurped the Stars and Stripes. They used to stand for a nobler set of ideals. Now they are pretty much accepted world wide unanimously as the symbol for Imperialist Zion and corporate greed run amuck. 


 Here is a link to a site that is sponsored by some people who are not terribly enthralled with the State of the Union. 
 I wouldn't describe that as braggadocio. The main body of them I believe has been hijacked by the same faction that they're trying to resist. How can you cut the head off the snake if you don't know where it is?



home page



> As Ben Franklin stated, the Revolution was just as much a movement against British taxation as it was a cause against the fact that the colonies were not allowed to print their own money. *Ultimately, the Revolution was about who controlled the banks and the money supply.*




 I don't mind critics of the US. I am one myself, now more than ever. But the pot calling the kettle black all the time sort of grates on my nerves at times. 

 I haven't quite reached the point where I am ready to surrender the flag to a bunch of imposters.


----------



## MHunterB (Apr 6, 2013)

Holston, your posts just keep getting funnier - I am no fan of the 'Tea Party', but I think calling them 'imposters' is really very silly indeed.

And I've no idea what you're babbling about with London:  you seem to have mistaken someone here for a Brit, but no I'm from NEW England......


----------



## holston (Apr 6, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Holston, your posts just keep getting funnier - I am no fan of the 'Tea Party', but I think calling them 'imposters' is really very silly indeed.
> 
> And I've no idea what you're babbling about with London:  you seem to have mistaken someone here for a Brit, but no I'm from NEW England......



No. The Tea Party has been co-opted by the imposters. 

City of London - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The City of London is a district of London. 

The City holds city status in its own right, and is also a separate ceremonial county.

It is often referred to as the City (often written on maps as "City") or the Square Mile, as it is just over one square mile (1.12 sq mi/2.90 km2)[3] in area. These terms are also often used as metonyms for the United Kingdom's* financial services industry,* which continues a notable history of being based in the City.


Metonymy (pron.: /m&#616;&#712;t&#594;n&#616;mi/ mi-TONN-&#601;-mee)[1] is a figure of speech used in rhetoric in which a thing or concept is not called by its own name, but by the name of something intimately associated with that thing or concept.


The local authority for the City, the City of London *Corporation*, is unique in the United Kingdom, and has some unusual responsibilities for a local authority in Britain, such as being the police authority for the City. It also has responsibilities and ownerships beyond the City's boundaries. The *Corporation is headed by the Lord Mayor of the City *of London, an office separate from (and much older than) the Mayor of London.

The City is today a major business and financial centre, ranking as* the leading centre of global finance.* Throughout the 19th century, the City served as the *world's primary business centre, and continues to be a major meeting point for businesses to this day*. London came top in the Worldwide Centres of Commerce Index, published in 2008. The insurance industry is focused around the eastern side of the City.

The City of London has *a unique political status, *a legacy of its uninterrupted integrity *as a corporate city *since the Anglo-Saxon period and its singular relationship with the Crown. Historically *its system of government *was not unusual, but it was not reformed by the Municipal Reform Act 1835 and little changed by later reforms.

The *City has its own independent police force,* the City of London Police - the Common Council (the main body of the Corporation) is the police authority.

The City *vies with New York City as the financial capital of the world; many banking and insurance institutions have their headquarters there.* The London Stock Exchange (shares and bonds), Lloyd's of London (insurance) and the Bank of England are all based in the City. *Over 500 banks *have offices in the City, and the City is an established leader in *trading in Eurobonds, foreign exchange, energy futures and global insurance.* The Alternative Investment Market, a market for trades in equities of smaller firms, is a recent development. In 2009, the City of London accounted for 2.4% of UK GDP.

*London is the world's greatest foreign exchange market, with much of the trade conducted in the City of London.* Of the $3.98 trillion daily global turnover, as measured in 2009, trading in London accounted for around $1.85 trillion, or 46.7% of the total.

*Many major global companies have their headquarters in the City, *including Aviva,  BT Group, Lloyds Banking Group, Old Mutual,Prudential, Standard Chartered, and Unilever.  

*A number of the world's largest law firms are headquartered in the City, *including Allen & Overy, Freshfields Bruckhaus Deringer, DLA Piper, Hogan Lovells, Linklaters, Eversheds and Slaughter and May.


----------



## holston (Apr 6, 2013)

Demographics of London - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*20.9 per cent of Londoners are of Asian and mixed-Asian descent*. 19.7 per cent of Londoners are of full Asian descent, with those of mixed-Asian heritage comprising 1.2 of the population. Indians account for 6.6 per cent of the population, followed by Pakistanis and Bangladeshis at 2.7 per cent each. Chinese peoples account for 1.5 per cent of the population, with Arabs comprising 1.3 per cent. A further 4.9 per cent of Londoners are classified as "Other Asian".

*15.6 per cent of London's population are of Black and mixed-Black descent.* 13.3 per cent of Londoners are of full Black descent, with those of mixed-Black heritage comprising 2.3 per cent of the population. Black Africans account for 7.0 per cent of London's population, with 4.2 per cent as Black Caribbean and 2.1 per cent as "Other Black".

5.0 per cent of Londoners are of mixed race.

In January 2005, a survey of London's ethnic and religious diversity claimed that there were *more than 300 languages spoken and 50 non-indigenous communities with a population of more than 10,000 in *London


The 2011 Census revealed that 2,998,264 people or *36.7% of London's population are foreign born making London the city with the second largest immigrant population, behind New York City.*

How the invasion of immigrants into every corner of England has made a mockery of PM's promise to close the door | Mail Online



> But,* unlike me, most of the Sixties generation still hold the views I used to hold* and &#8211; with the recent, honourable exception of David Goodhart, the Left-wing journalist turned Think Tank boss who recognises he was wrong &#8211; they will not change.
> 
> The worst part of this is the deep, *deep hypocrisy *of it. Even* back in my Trotskyist days *I had begun to notice that many of the migrants from Asia were in fact not our allies. They were deeply, unshakably religious. They were socially conservative. Their attitudes towards girls and women were, in many cases, close to medieval.
> 
> ...




 Changing demographics is great so long as the adverse effects of it are working to undermine the white non-Jewish population. 

 But let the precious Jew be offended O vey, and  see how the bastions of leftist liberality are _fearless_ to denounce it. Otherwise the pricks keep their courageous mouths shut.


----------



## MHunterB (Apr 7, 2013)

What is he ranting about?  None of it makes the least little bit of sense.....it's almost like 'word salad' there.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> What is he ranting about?  None of it makes the least little bit of sense.....it's almost like 'word salad' there.


Well, the topic of the thread is hysteria, isn't it? · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.


----------



## holston (Apr 7, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> What is he ranting about?  None of it makes the least little bit of sense.....it's almost like 'word salad' there.





> MHunterB 	Holston, your posts just keep getting funnier - I am no fan of the 'Tea Party', but I think calling them 'imposters' is really very silly indeed.
> 
> And *I've no idea what you're babbling about with London:* you seem to have mistaken someone here for a Brit, but no I'm from NEW England......



 Numen said that Tory was derogatory and he preferred the term Loyalist.

 I was just wondering who he was loyal to? By the tenor of his comments I doubt if it's the US.

 But we need to differentiate here between the US as it once was and the Zionists who now control the government and media. The same thing is true with Merry Old England.

  These Zionists are practically synonymous with the International Banksters who dominate the financial districts of New York and London.

 That should clear things up for you. At least it should make it easier to understand why so many people seem "hysterical" about the prospects of a New World Order that is ran by Globalist Banksters.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

holston said:


> That should clear things up for you. At least it should make it easier to understand why so many people seem "hysterical" about the prospects of a New World Order that is run by Globalist Banksters.


*"The issue which has swept down the centuries and which will have to be fought sooner or later is the people versus the banks."*
---_Lord Acton_

*"Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes the laws."*
---_Mayer Amschel Rothschild_

And who would be likely to know better than Baron Red Shield? · · 
.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 11, 2013)

holston said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > What is he ranting about?  None of it makes the least little bit of sense.....it's almost like 'word salad' there.
> ...



People who use the word "zionist" a lot are usually anti-semite bigots. Blame the Jews? It worked (for a while) in Germany.


----------



## holston (Apr 12, 2013)

whitehall said:


> People who use the word "zionist" a lot are usually anti-semite bigots. Blame the Jews? It worked (for a while) in Germany.



 People who call others anti-semitic bigots for critcizing the Zionists are usually Hasbara, Neo-cons, Marxists, or Libs.


----------



## MHunterB (Apr 23, 2013)

holston said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > People who use the word "zionist" a lot are usually anti-semite bigots. Blame the Jews? It worked (for a while) in Germany.
> ...



In short, anything under the sun *but* Nazi fascists ......  It wasn't about 'criticizing Zionists':  it was critical of the bigotry.


----------



## holston (Apr 25, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> In short, anything under the sun *but* Nazi fascists ......  It wasn't about 'criticizing Zionists':  it was critical of the bigotry.



 Good. As long as you aren't criticizing the Nazis again. 
It's always the Nazis this and the Nazis that, as though everything bad in the world is because of the Nazis. 

 You people like to blame the Nazis for everything. 

 Just let one thing go wrong and then here it comes again, "Hey everybody, let's bash the Nazis again!" 

 There are lots of Good Nazis you know. Some of my best friends are Nazis. '





 Adolf Knitler

 Leader of the Knotsie Party 
 Fuzzy and luvable


----------



## MHunterB (Apr 25, 2013)

"There are lots of Good Nazis you know. Some of my best friends are Nazis. "

Holston, I'm sure they are.  Only they're not good.......


----------



## holston (Apr 26, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> "There are lots of Good Nazis you know. Some of my best friends are Nazis. "
> 
> Holston, I'm sure they are.  Only they're not good.......




 Well. You know what they say, "There's good uns and there's bad uns."


----------



## numan (Apr 28, 2013)

'
*JAMES CHALMER'S ANSWER TO THOMAS PAINE'S "COMMON SENSE"*



> No time was wasted as he called Paine a "political quack" and took offense at the man's attack upon the English constitution....
> 
> *"The demogogues to seduce the people into their criminal designs ever hold up democracy to them....* If we examine the republics of Greece and Rome, we ever find them in a state of war domestic or foreign....
> 
> ...


_[emphases added]_

Without French money, arms and troops the incompetent and corrupt Continental Congress and its rag-tag army led by amateurs could never have succeeded, and Americans would still enjoy the benefits of sensible, lawful government. 

We would be Canada -- rather than the violent, hysterical, corrupt sorry mess that we are.
.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 28, 2013)

The biggest hysteria I've ever seen is on election day when liberal Democrats are fearful that someone will come to their senses and vote Republican.


----------



## numan (May 6, 2013)

'
*FOURTH OF JULY NONSENSE ABOUT GEORGE WASHINGTON AND AMERICA'S FOUNDING*



> When Washington assumed command, he wrote letters describing the patriots as rabble and "scum."
> 
> Washington was an extremely arrogant and aristocratic man, known in Virginia and at the continental Congress for his aloofness and coldness....Having no great inheritance, he set himself to making a fortune - he became one of the richest men in the Colonies. He achieved that in two ways :
> 
> ...


.


----------



## holston (May 6, 2013)

This is a sample of what will be taught to youngsters in the future as the Jews rewrite History more to their liking. They depend on the ignorance of Goyim to pass it off as factual and trust that he will be to spineless too demand conformation and too lazy to look it up.

 I noticed the author who claimed credit just gave his name as "Chuckman".


----------



## numan (May 6, 2013)

'
Are those Israeli bees buzzing around in your bonnet?

You won't touch the facts, will you? He is right about Washington and the other Insurrectionary Terrorists who set America off on its sad path through history. People in other countries, whose brains haven't been ruined by jingoistic American brainwashing and propaganda know all about the real facts of American history.
.


----------



## Bill Angel (May 6, 2013)

holston said:


> This is a sample of what will be taught to youngsters in the future as the Jews rewrite History more to their liking. They depend on the ignorance of Goyim to pass it off as factual and trust that he will be to spineless too demand conformation and too lazy to look it up.
> 
> I noticed the author who claimed credit just gave his name as "Chuckman".



 I don't know about his being Jewish. His biographical information indicates that he was an American who moved to Canada to avoid military service during the Vietnam War. He now makes his home in Canada. Also he does a lot of Chistmas themed photography.


----------



## holston (May 6, 2013)

Bill Angel said:


> I don't know about his being Jewish. His biographical information indicates that he was an American who moved to Canada to avoid military service during the Vietnam War. He now makes his home in Canada. Also he does a lot of Chistmas themed photography.



The Founding Fathers versus the Zionist Machine | Veterans Today


> *Historian David Hackett Fischer of Brandeis University has vigorously documented in his book Washington&#8217;s Crossing *(Oxford University Press) that,
> 
> *&#8220;In Congress and the army, American leaders resolved that the War of Independence would be conducted with a respect of human rights, even of the enemy. *This idea grew stronger during the campaign of 1776-1777, not weaker as is commonly the case in war.&#8221;
> 
> ...





> George Washington put Adams&#8217; principle to work. Some even persuaded leaders in Congress to adopt the British way of treating prisoners, but *Washington refused. Washington &#8220;never threatened to deny quarter to an enemy.*
> 
> This difference persisted through the war, with some exceptions in the southern campaign.&#8221; When quarter was denied to American soldiers, *many pressed Washington to follow the &#8220;eye for an eye&#8221; principle, but still he never gave up to pressure.
> *
> ...




 It's also noteworthy that many German POWs held in the US stayed on after the war. 

 We see the manifestation of the "eye for an eye", Machiavellian philosophy in the NEO-CON doctrines.

Neocons and the Incredible Jewish Ethnic Infrastructure | The Occidental Observer - White Identity, Interests, and Culture

 We also know who ascribes to the "eye for an eye" policy over the "turn the other cheek" one. 

Is Turning the Other Cheek a Jewish Value? - Learning & Values


> Dear Rabbi,
> 
> I have been under the impression that &#8220;turning the other cheek&#8221; to your enemies is not a Jewish approach. But recently a friend pointed out the verse in Lamentations (3:30), &#8220;Let him offer his cheek to his smiter; let him be filled with reproach.&#8221;
> 
> ...





> There is no doubt that there are times when it is necessary to battle adversaries.
> 
> In fact, throughout the Biblical account of history, *the Jewish people were commanded to strike at their enemies,* sometimes *even preemptively.* As you pointed out correctly, *our sages instruct,* &#8220;If someone comes to kill you, you should rise up and kill him first.&#8221;
> 
> See The Jew's Double Standard.



The Jew's Double Standard - Chassidic Thought

 Hmmm. Where have I heard this "preemptive strike" idea being batted about lately?
 Help me out why don't you?



> Double standards are supposedly unethical. *Yet Judaism --* the ethos contained in the Bible and expounded by the sages of Israel --* abounds with double standards. In fact, these double standards are at the heart of how we live *and what we have taught the world -- and at the heart of what makes an ethical person.



 This is out of the mouth of a Rabbi. So if you are planning an assault, you know who you should really attack. 

 I have news for the Rabbis as well as their 21st century Tories; in their own words:

 "There is no doubt that there are times when it is necessary to battle adversaries."




Chabad, Christians Turn The Other Cheek - Bing Videos

 Here's another line for people to mull over;

"Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country."


----------



## holston (May 6, 2013)

Scheuer writes,


> &#8220;it is as if a historian were to set out to write a biography of George Washington and decided both to ignore the collected works of Washington and to rely exclusively on the testimony of those most opposed to him&#8212;political rivals, American Tories, King George III, British army officers, *and today&#8217;s present caste of history professors who see Washington purely as a slave-owning dead white male. *The resulting assessment might win a Pulitzer but would shed little light on Washington&#8217;s life and career. So it has been with works on bin Laden.&#8221;


----------



## numan (May 7, 2013)

'
And if one were a jingistic America-worshipper ready to believe any pile of bull-shit, provided it was complimentary, or if one were an academic willing to commit any act of intellectual treason if it would advance his career, one would, no doubt, wind up with the intellectual pablum and lies which the simple-minded Idolaters of the Insurrectionary Terrorists of 1776  are all too ready to believe.
.


----------



## holston (May 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> And if one were a jingistic America-worshipper ready to believe any pile of bull-shit, provided it was complimentary, or if one were an academic willing to commit any act of intellectual treason if it would advance his career, one would, no doubt, wind up with the intellectual pablum and lies which the simple-minded Idolaters of the Insurrectionary Terrorists of 1776  are all too ready to believe.
> .



Oh well, nobody's perfect.


----------



## numan (Aug 29, 2013)

'
*"America has no functioning democracy" -- Jimmy Carter on NSA*



> Former US President Jimmy Carter lambasted US intelligence methods as undemocratic and described Edward Snowdens NSA leak as beneficial for the country. "America has no functioning democracy at this moment," Carter said, according to _Der Spiegel_.
> 
> He also believes the spying-scandal is undermining democracy around the world, as people become increasingly suspicious of US internet platforms, such as Google and Facebook. While such mediums have normally been associated with freedom of speech and have recently become a major driving force behind emerging democratic movements, fallout from the NSA spying scandal has dented their credibility.


.


----------



## numan (Aug 31, 2013)

'
Well, our brave War Machine has finally recognized the truth about the Insurrectionary Terrorists who founded the United States!!
Could it be that rationality is making progress in these rebel colonies united?

*DoD training manual suggests Founding Fathers followed "extremist ideology"*



> A Department of Defense training manual obtained by a conservative watchdog group pointed to the original American colonists as examples of an extremist movement, comments that have sparked fear of a broader crackdown on dissent in America. Now, if the Department of Defense has its way, historical figures who risked their lives to free America from British colonial rule  names like Paul Revere, Thomas Paine, Benjamin Franklin and Samuel Adams  will be rebranded as dangerous extremists, alongside the likes of skinheads and neo-Nazis.
> 
> The first paragraph of the section entitled Extremist Ideologies opens with a statement that has drawn heated criticism: In US history, there are many examples of extremist ideologies and movements. The colonists who sought to free themselves from British rule and the Confederate states who sought to secede from the Northern states are just two examples.
> 
> The military manual defines extremism as a term used to describe the actions or ideologies of individuals or groups *who take a political idea to its limits, regardless of unfortunate repercussions, and show intolerance toward all views other than their own.*


Well, thank goodness, there are no "terrorist types" like that on _this_ Message Board !! · · 
.


----------



## kiwina (Aug 31, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Why pick on US history? Do you hate America that much? The US entered WW1 to stop the never ending squabbling between European countries and we had to do it again about a quarter of a century later. America tried to prevent bloodthirsty maniacs from overrunning the Korean peninsula about five years after that. America tried to save the peaceful country of Vietnam when communist maniacs tried to overrun it and the war was handled so poorly that left wing socialists and freaking cowards managed to blame America. The US was attacked on a pretty day in September and the UN authorized the US to use force to enact sanctions. The only hysteria I can detect on the horizon is the extortion scheme called global warming.



what typed the scales on us entering WW1 was the Zimmerman telagrph. At the out brake of the war England cut all trancalantic cables out of GremanyThe intercepted a telegraph to Mexico reveling a plot invalving Germany and Japan calling for Mexico to attact us and keep us out of the war. I agree with you analysis on the rest.


----------



## Auteur (Sep 1, 2013)

kiwina said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Why pick on US history? Do you hate America that much? The US entered WW1 to stop the never ending squabbling between European countries and we had to do it again about a quarter of a century later. America tried to prevent bloodthirsty maniacs from overrunning the Korean peninsula about five years after that. America tried to save the peaceful country of Vietnam when communist maniacs tried to overrun it and the war was handled so poorly that left wing socialists and freaking cowards managed to blame America. The US was attacked on a pretty day in September and the UN authorized the US to use force to enact sanctions. The only hysteria I can detect on the horizon is the extortion scheme called global warming.
> ...



It tipped nothing of the sort. US entry into WW1 was a calculated geopolitical move, based in large measure on the fact that America had lent a great deal of money to Britain and France, and in the event of a German victory, this money might not be seen again. To a lesser degree, it occurred because of Germanys foolish policy of submarine warfare, culminating in the sinking of civilian passenger liners.

As for whitehalls comments, there is so much in error that it is hard to know where to start correcting. Maybe later.


----------



## kiwina (Sep 28, 2013)

Auteur said:


> kiwina said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



i sopose you are right except it just sounds like you have gotten Hittler mixed up with Wilson. Maby you should cheek the time line, and and do some resurch  in sted of taking some fools word for things.


----------



## numan (Sep 16, 2017)

'


*Our Constitution Wasn’t Built for This*






> Exactly 230 years ago, on Sept. 17, 1787, a group of men in Philadelphia concluded a summer of sophisticated, impassioned debates about the fate of their fledgling nation. The document that emerged, our Constitution, is often thought of as part of an aristocratic counterrevolution that stands in contrast to the democratic revolution of 1776. But our Constitution has at least one radical feature: It isn’t designed for a society with economic inequality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






At last, intelligent people are daring to conclude that the antiquated, horse-and-buggy American Constitution must be abolished or radically reformed.

.


----------



## regent (Sep 16, 2017)

numan said:


> '
> 
> 
> *Our Constitution Wasn’t Built for This*
> ...


Can anyone even imagine what a new American Constitution, written by a new group of founding fathers, would be like today?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 16, 2017)

regent said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



Scary prospect given who could vote then and who can vote now. Best to keep the old one rather than some new one that will be a certain disaster.


----------



## numan (Sep 19, 2017)

regent said:


> Can anyone even imagine what a new American Constitution, written by a new group of founding fathers, would be like today?


Yes, I can!

*LINK*
.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 19, 2017)

numan said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone even imagine what a new American Constitution, written by a new group of founding fathers, would be like today?
> ...



I read that way back when. And, I liked reading about the Arrow Impossibility Theorem thingy.  Too bad social and cultural evolution much more resemble Lamarckian evolution, and the outcomes at any stage of those theorems are more likely to be far different than those projected. The Commies tried the silly pseudo-intellectual fashion of violently destroying the 'old' constructs and attempting to replace them with the latest in constructionist 'rationalism' fashion, and ended up becoming merely the same old totalitarian dictatorship that relied on mass murder, prison camps, and psycho-babble that nobody ever believed or felt inspired by. The 'Social Darwinism' so admired by the 'free market' fantasists, having it roots in the same constructionist 'rationalism' rubbish, also failed, becoming merely a 'socialism for the rich, and to hell with everybody else' scam, which of course is why modern corporations and the Maoists are getting along so famously these days, with even the CFR's own media mouthpiece touting up Red China as the new hope for 'Globalism' and 'international trade', cuz like, those 'Deplorables' just don't know their places and keep patriotism and nationalism alive here in the U.S., and harshing the Davos Set's buzz.


----------



## regent (Sep 20, 2017)

Was the McCarthy period one of those periods of hysteria?


----------



## numan (Sep 20, 2017)

Picaro said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



So, since according to you, the traditional "right" and "left" having been abject failures, that means that we should not try something different?
.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 20, 2017)

numan said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



We already know most of what works; the problem is we have a mentality now that all neurotic nonsense must be indulged in and pandered to, or somehow we aren't 'free' or something.


----------



## regent (Sep 20, 2017)

One reason our Constitution lasted so long is because it was written in an age when American's thoughts on government and people merged and the Constitution fit this new merger.


----------



## numan (Sep 22, 2017)

regent said:


> One reason our Constitution lasted so long is because it was written in an age when American's thoughts on government and people merged and the Constitution fit this new merger.


the reason that the Constitution has lasted so long is that most of the American people are political idiots.
.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 22, 2017)

kiwina said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Why pick on US history? Do you hate America that much? The US entered WW1 to stop the never ending squabbling between European countries and we had to do it again about a quarter of a century later. America tried to prevent bloodthirsty maniacs from overrunning the Korean peninsula about five years after that. America tried to save the peaceful country of Vietnam when communist maniacs tried to overrun it and the war was handled so poorly that left wing socialists and freaking cowards managed to blame America. The US was attacked on a pretty day in September and the UN authorized the US to use force to enact sanctions. The only hysteria I can detect on the horizon is the extortion scheme called global warming.
> ...



Well, it certainly helped, but the unrestricted U-boat warfare was the primary cause, having sunk over 114 merchant ships carrying American goods under various neutral flags before they got around to the Lusitania; the latter made all the papers, but it was far from the only one.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 22, 2017)

numan said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > One reason our Constitution lasted so long is because it was written in an age when American's thoughts on government and people merged and the Constitution fit this new merger.
> ...



So far they've been smart enough to ignore you completely, so obviously they're not all that dumb.


----------

